# Bell 9200 HD receiver



## Blophead (Aug 19, 2010)

We recently had a power failure and now when I turn on my Bell 9200 HD receiver it shuts down after 5 minutes. Sometime it takes hours before I'm able to reboot the receiver and receive signal. When I unplug and replug the receiver (as reboot procedure) only one green light comes on. Bell tells me that there's no warranty on this +/-5 year old unit. Has anyone dealt with this problem - is there a fix?
Thanks, Blophead


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Sorry blophead you're receiver is gone, came across a similar situation with bell and the problem was solved by getting a new box.


----------



## Blophead (Aug 19, 2010)

Octaneman, I was thinking of trying to replace the hard drive with hopes that the mother board isn't the problem. Also could there be a short in one of the swithces or one of the LNB's? I was thinking of replacing all the switches. Or as you wrote...should I just by another receiver. I like the 920 as it can run 2 TV's.
Thanks, Blophead


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Avoid the headaches , get yourself another box with all the bells and whistles because finding parts without a diagram is impossible. Bell isn't forth comming when it comes to getting schematics to effect repairs, when the situation came up I didn't think twice I ditched the box.


----------



## va3mw (May 6, 2011)

Yes, it is likely you can fix it.

IF you OWN the receiver open it up and pull out the drive.

Go to   Home of Gibson Research Corporation   and purchase a copy of Spinrite for about $80 US. This is an amazing utility that will actually repair drives that are failing. I can go on and explain, but the details are on the web site.

In fact, this is the tool that a number of data recovery companies use first when they try to repair your drive and then want to charge you over $500.

It is all about the fact that hard drives are self repairing ... again, read the web site.

Mount the drive on another computer (not via USB, but via SATA) and book the Spinrite CD that you bought.

Follow the instructions. It might take a day for it to run and complete, but it will work as long as the computer you are using can see the hard drive in the system bios.

I have repaired 3 drives like this that had the same problem. Many have used this on their Tivo's etc. 

It doesn't matter what is on the drive or what operating system as it looks at the raw data on the drive.

Good luck.


----------

